# Bringing Food to Aruba...?



## BillC (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wondering if you are allowed to bring a cooler of food into Aruba?

Thanks!


----------



## rachel (Apr 10, 2010)

I bring every year to Aruba a suitcase full of dry food and liquor, but have never brought frozen items.  I am almost certain you can, I bring a Sams Club thermal cold bag filled with steaks and frozen items to the bahamas every year.  Go to tripadvisor to the aruba forums and you will surely find your answer.


rachel


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 11, 2010)

no issues......lots of people bring frozen meals with them


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 11, 2010)

A few people here in Aruba bring a cooler as checked luggage.  One is a butcher and has a bbq on the terrace and another does alot of Italian.  Linda


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 11, 2010)

Also you can go to Ling & Sons grocery store (really nice) to pick up things that you aren't bringing with you. They also have a delivery service but I prefer going there in person.


----------



## hajjah (May 16, 2010)

We're planning to return to Aruba in July for two weeks.  I have not been since 2006.  We never had a problem bringing food into the country.  I freeze the meats I enjoy and pack them in a travel/luggage cooler bag on wheels.  It is checked as my second bag.  
Now, I'm not sure if Lings is still the grocery store of choice with Tuggers.  I met a woman back in 2005 who is a resident of Aruba.  I recall her taking me to a grocer on the main street.  I cannot recall the name, but it seems that the locals prefer that store over Lings due to price, etc.  Does anyone know which store this is?  It is very close to the big gym that is upstairs.  Hopefully, I will be able to remember finding my way around Aruba.  It is nice  having the rental car to explore other areas.


----------



## jadejar (May 16, 2010)

That sounds like Kong Hing.


----------



## hajjah (May 17, 2010)

Yep, I just checked on Google and saw a picture.  I believe this is where the locals prefer to shop.  Thanks.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 17, 2010)

When people check in a cooler - do you only put the frozen item in it? are you able to put any type of ice pack in it? Sometimes the flights to the Caribbean can be long with layovers, security etc.


----------



## hajjah (May 17, 2010)

I've traveled with my cooler for many years with frozen items, even to Hawaii and never had a problem.  I have not used any type of ice pack.  I usually pack the frozen foods into several very thick plastic bags before placing them in the cooler just in case something starts to thaw.  I put other dry goods also in the cooler and never had a problem.  I think it would be wise to use some type of dry ice if the travel time is going to be very long.


----------



## groovey (May 22, 2010)

Aruba was great!!!

Frozen food stored correctly for the freezer, that was kept covered in our suitcases with the outside ambit temp reaching 93 degrees was good for 12 hr


Or you can shop or have your food delivered from lings and IGA, plan a trip there anyway if your going to cook bacon, eggs home fries and toast for breakfast!


----------



## Weimaraner (May 22, 2010)

How big are the coolers people bring? Seems like if I check it in it could get heavy pretty fast with frozen foods. I see someone brings a Sam's club bag. Do you carry it on or check it in? We normally shop at Ling's but we own a seafood business (and never get sick of seafood) so it would be nice to bring some crab legs etc down.


----------



## m61376 (May 22, 2010)

I take a soft sided cooler with the 24 hour ice packs and frozen meats and use it as a carry-on. I pack a small cooler with anything liquid or cream and put that in luggage. 

With the 50 pound limit and luggage restrictions putting a filled cooler in luggage can be expensive.


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 4, 2010)

rachel said:


> I bring every year to Aruba a suitcase full of dry food and liquor, but have never brought frozen items.  I am almost certain you can, I bring a Sams Club thermal cold bag filled with steaks and frozen items to the bahamas every year.  Go to tripadvisor to the aruba forums and you will surely find your answer.
> 
> 
> rachel



Hello neighbor, 

We are going to the Bahamas for two weeks and also pack our own frozen foods.........we use Styrofoam boxes and seal them with tape and then into luggage for transportation....These boxes have lasted up to 48 hours before. We each get one bag on free so one is dry food the other is frozen.........we will have our clothes in our carry ons this time. we also weigh our bags before leaving for the airport. It has worked for Hawaii, Bahamas, NJ, FL, AZ, CA and any place else we decide to go..........


----------



## jules40 (Jun 5, 2010)

hajjah said:


> I've traveled with my cooler for many years with frozen items, even to Hawaii and never had a problem.  I have not used any type of ice pack.  I usually pack the frozen foods into several very thick plastic bags before placing them in the cooler just in case something starts to thaw.  I put other dry goods also in the cooler and never had a problem.  I think it would be wise to use some type of dry ice if the travel time is going to be very long.



Does the frozen food, meats in particular, need to be in its original packaging?
Julie


----------



## shar (Jun 6, 2010)

We actually prefer the Dutch grocery store which is on the main road. It is smaller and does not have the selection but we found some of the prices definitely less expensive.

Now that you have to pay to bring extra luggage on flights it seems to me that you would not really save money when bringing in your own food. Air Tran which is now flying to Aruba charges for the 1st bag as does US Air (so I have been told).

Shar


----------

